# Good population size for leucomelas in 36x18x36



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

I was treated by my wife to one of the big 36 x 18 x 36 Exo Terra terrariums last night. I always thought that I'd have my frogs hidden away in a back room, but turns out she wants a big display viv in the living room 

So, I am looking to populate this with a good community frog, and as I was trying to grow a leucomelas collection that seems like a good bet. How many do you think is ideal for that type of space? I once heard a recommendation of 2 pairs in a 50 gallon, and this one is 100 gallons. Twice the volume doesn't necessarily mean twice the livable surface area (but i'll do my best!), not to mention competition over feeding areas etc., so I'm not sure that doubling that is a good idea.

I haven't had experience in larger communities yet, so any advice is greatly appreciated! It will probably be a couple months of building, planting, growing, and micro fauna seeding before any leucs are placed in the new viv.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Starting out big! I highly recommend picking up a 10 gallon aquarium to "practice" on if you plan to do anything fancy with a water feature or great stuff or other background materials. The $10 is well worth it so you don't look at your tank when you are finished and wish it looked "a little" different.

If you are interested in breeding the leucs, the best bet is pairs. Females just tend to each other's eggs. If you aren't concerned with that, they do well in groups.

How many frogs you should put in the tank is really dependent on how you set it up. The question of how many frogs is dependent on how much usable space there is in the tank (open air is not used), visual barriers (can the frogs "get away from each other"), and usable micro climates (are their areas of the tank that are too hot/cold or too dry)? Those questions can't be answered until it is setup.

Enjoy your new addiction!


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you for the response. While I am pretty new to the hobby (under 2 years) this will be my 4th viv build. My others were 29's and a 20 x-tall. I will probably post again when the build is far enough along that all those variables you mentioned are more identifiable and quantifiable.


----------



## Robert.hallam (Oct 26, 2012)

I have the exact same tank and i was also planning on putting 8 leucs in it! (Like you said, 4 pairs.) i know theyll be fine in there for a while my only concern is when they get much bigger, and im also nervous about egg eating


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

I have two breeding pairs of leucs. Both in 10 gallon tanks. Even at full maturity, they are not large frogs. A group or 6-8 would do great in a tank of that ssize imo. Provided you give ample hiding spots and a feeding station or two.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree. I think 6 - 8 frogs is a good number. I'd personally only put 2 or 3 females in there tho to lessen the egg eating.

Also keep in mind, just bc Leucs are considered good group frogs, they should still be monitored. They will occasionally exhibit aggressive behavior. 
Just be prepared to pull any that are getting bullied too much.

As Josh said, a well planted & well planned tank is key. 

Congrats on the new & future additions.


----------

